# How do I fix my chronic blank mind?



## xenabaiche (May 9, 2012)

Any techniques or meds would be great. I just want to be able to think again.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

hmm dunno, maybe some visualization cd's or something?


----------

